# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Men's Fashion, first up,  Meggings...for men

## Calypso Jones

http://life.nationalpost.com/2012/12...afraid-to-ask/




no.

----------


## Trinnity

That's SO gay. Doesn't look good either. REALLY doesn't look good.

----------


## Trinnity

Poor Anderson. He tries to be dignified but the looney libs around him are constantly messin' with him. Why???

I wish he woulda slapped Kathy Griffin....

----------


## Canadianeye

Meggings for the metro. How special.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-12-2015)

----------


## garyo

Let's call em what they are, fruit pants.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-12-2015),St James (01-04-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Eh, I dunno. I suppose it would depend on the style/colour. Really though, the only way to really make them look good is to just make them pants, and then it just loses the point.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Having watched the video, I agree with AC. They look ridiculous. No thanks. 

Also, why is Anderson Cooper the only cool dude on CNN?

----------


## Trinnity

There's just no way this style is gonna be around for more than five minutes....

----------


## Network

Anderson Cooper finally found his niche.  He should be a fashion critic and hang out with Joan Rivers.  

As for meggings, I'll just stick to my favorite outfit, long johns and daisy dukes.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> There's just no way this style is gonna be around for more than five minutes....


Ewww, no. I'm bi and I won't even wear those  :Tongue: 

I like how the only examples she could come up with were Bieber and Russel Brand. A lesbian and a douchebag, and they are the people I should get my fashions from?

----------


## Trinnity

no comment necessary

----------


## Network



----------


## OceanloverOH

OK, those are just plain fugly.  I can't imagine them looking good on ANY guy.  Just picture the old, bald, 300 lb fat guy (yeah, the one that wears a Speedo at the beach) wearing them.   Oh, <gag>.

----------


## St James

> Ewww, no. I'm bi and I won't even wear those 
> 
> I like how the only examples she could come up with were Bieber and Russel Brand. A lesbian and a douchebag, and they are the people I should get my fashions from?


but....but....but...the Bieb wears 'em

----------


## Trinnity

Eye bleach! Eye bleach!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> no comment necessary


Cute lesbian. Who is she?

----------


## Network

> Cute lesbian. Who is she?



She ordered baseball pants 2 sizes too large.  Quite a cutie though.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> no comment necessary


Ellen goes for a shorter bob.


(talk about androgynous----yeow)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> She ordered baseball pants 2 sizes too large.  Quite a cutie though.


True. Not big on her red loafers either.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> True. Not big on her red loafers either.



very Arabian Nights.

----------


## Network



----------


## Gemini

> http://life.nationalpost.com/2012/12...afraid-to-ask/


That is about as gay as two fags ****ing in a big pink room while holding a bag of ****s and singing YMCA by the Village People.

Excuse me, I must get some steel wool and scrub the shit off of my brain for a while...

----------


## Guest

I like my ladyboys with a little more panache and flair

----------


## Network

They like to rub it through the meggings.  Real men wear meggings and small t-shirts.

----------


## Guest

> They like to rub it through the meggings.  Real men wear meggings and small t-shirts.


That's what I told The XL but he insists on wearing his with heels and a fur vest.  You ought to get with him about that.

----------


## Fearandloathing

I'm so glad I'm old.

I won't have to live with where this goes.

I hope I can avoid seeing it too.  

Yeah, I'm old.  I still think a man looks his best in a suit and tie or even a tux.

I loved wearing a tux every time I got the chance.

These boys will never feel like that wearing pajamas.

----------

Trinnity (03-13-2013)

----------


## Gemini

I may have expected a dark future, but I didn't expect a dark future with a psychological sex change and fruitcake attire to accompany it.   Some things are just_ too much._

Keep Count Fagula in the closet, please...  Why can't they contain their weirdness?

----------

St James (03-14-2013)

----------


## St James

> Poor Anderson. He tries to be dignified but the looney libs around him are constantly messin' with him. Why???
> 
> I wish he woulda slapped Kathy Griffin....


after she wiped her mouth .................his spunk would have splattered

----------


## Calypso Jones

Those are the most awful things.  WHAT ARE THOSE guys THINKING??    But then the fashion industry is playing with them and leaving us gals alone.    Can't be all bad.

----------


## Guest

I'm not even sure how I feel about leggings for women.  Pencil pants, yes, but too many people wear leggings that shouldn't.

Just sayin'

----------


## Gemini

Agreed, if you are going to dress an attractive woman, fine, but if you aren't an attractive woman, please...cover it up.  I'd rather be tempted than disgusted.

People with fat rolls have no business wearing miniskirts.  Granted, I am not a fan for slutting yourself up, but if you are going to do it, at least look appealing and not loathesome.

----------


## Guest

I've always been a bit of a tomboy so it is hard for me to go 100% full on girlie girl.  When I have to wear a dress it's usually pretty conservative and retro/mod.  

My clothing is conservative, but I accessorize the shit out of stuff and wear enough eye makeup to make a hooker blush.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-14-2013)

----------


## St James

> Ellen goes for a *shorter bob*.
> 
> 
> (talk about androgynous----yeow)


....she got bigger lips now?

----------


## St James

> They like to rub it through the meggings.  Real men wear meggings and small t-shirts.


pass the eye bleach..........

----------


## Calypso Jones

Maybe this fashion statement is really for homosexual men?   I mean really...would one of you guys actually wear these things out on the street??   I'd fall down laughing if i saw a guy wearing this 'get up' locally.

----------


## Karl

> I accessorize the shit out of stuff and wear enough eye makeup to make a hooker blush.


If it wasnt for hookers I'd never get laid so be nice

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-14-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Maybe this fashion statement is really for homosexual men?   I mean really...would one of you guys actually wear these things out on the street??   I'd fall down laughing if i saw a guy wearing this 'get up' locally.


Yeah, no. I'm half-gay, Anderson Cooper is full gay, and neither of us like these "meggings."

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm just curious.  Why would a guy admit that he is half gay on a public forum?     Now think about that.  Is that what you want other men to know about you?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm just curious.  Why would a guy admit that he is half gay on a public forum?     Now think about that.  Is that what you want other men to know about you?


I don't particularly care. It goes to prove my point - it's not a gay or straight thing, it's a terrible fashion thing.

----------


## Guest

I'm half gay.  On Monday nights I have a thing for drag queens.  The rest of the week I like straight guys.  Wait, that makes me 1/7 gay.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-14-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

how about dressy 1400 dollar sweat pants to wear to the office.   Progressives.  you can't live with them and you can't shoot them.


http://www.businessinsider.com/men-w...ampaign=buffer

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://life.nationalpost.com/2012/12...afraid-to-ask/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.


Goes with his 'murse' I imagine.

----------


## Calypso Jones

aren't they awful.

----------


## goosey

> I'm just curious.  Why would a guy admit that he is half gay on a public forum?     Now think about that.  Is that what you want other men to know about you?


Wait, why only other men? Wouldn't he be worried about women knowing that?

----------


## lostbeyond

Stop being so harsh!  Those meggings are the closest thing to have a funny.  If they are tight enough, luckily the balls shrink and turn into a funny.  Excellent product, will sell millions.

----------

goosey (04-12-2015)

----------


## goosey

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> http://life.nationalpost.com/2012/12...afraid-to-ask/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.


Skinny jeans weren't enough, now Meggings, the elitists really want the men of this nation to look like homos.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I'm just curious.  Why would a guy admit that he is half gay on a public forum?     Now think about that.  Is that what you want other men to know about you?


Half gay? Is that like half knocked up?

----------

